# New Hermann Hatchling



## soundwave (Feb 24, 2010)

So I returned from Vegas on Tuesday morning. On Tuesday night, I found this little guy breaking out of his egg. This morning he is completely out of his egg.

His name is Casey after the character in the show Chuck.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 24, 2010)

makes me want one.. i so have to stop looking at baby pictures


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 24, 2010)

So cute & So tiny, keep us posted on how he grows, I wanna see!



xx


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 24, 2010)

oooohhhh you just made my day!!!! I want a baby!!!!!


----------



## jackiedots (Feb 24, 2010)

Absolutely adorable. Sooooooooo sweet !!


----------



## K412 (Feb 24, 2010)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------

